# Shipping possessions - customs



## MrJingles (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all,

When shipping possessions into UAE, what should I be checking for when I pack so that I don't accidentally break any UAE law? Things I can think of:-

Drugs (obviously)
Prescription medications not accompanied by a prescription
Pornography
etc ...?

For example, in the thread entitled 'computers, hard drives, and customs in the UAE' the poster mentions 'scare stories on the internet about what can and can't be brought into the UAE'. I wonder what else I need to be careful I don't pack?

I also want to ship my PC over, sounds like from that thread that the hard drives will not be searched, anyone had experience to the contrary? What would be considered illegal on them? Moves / music from filesharing sites? Is it best to ship the PC/drives separately or take them with you in checked baggage?

Can I pack everything together or do certain items need to be packed separately?

Finally what is the process involved? I need a residence permit and have to provide a complete inventory of items? Shipment needs to arrive within a certain time of entering the country?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

We have just had 3 companies round to quote on shipping all our goods out. They have listed exactly what we are and are not allowed to ship in. CDs etc which contain swear words etc, no medicines (except prescribed meds) and the list goes on! they have all been really helpful. I am not sure how strict customs are when they search your goods but we have decided to stick to their advice and not take any chances. We are taking out laptops,hard drives, iPads etc as hand luggage where we may have various bits of music which they may not approve off, but what are the chances they search these!


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

I packed my CDs and DVDs separately and labelled the box (as advised by the shippers)... Wasn't even opened by customs when I received it.

The same goes for the rest of my boxes. But ten that could have been pot luck.

I also bought my HDs over in my luggage but don't think I need have bothered. I wouldn't worry too much about illegal download files over here, no-one gives a stuff


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Garth Vader said:


> I packed my CDs and DVDs separately and labelled the box (as advised by the shippers)... Wasn't even opened by customs when I received it.
> 
> The same goes for the rest of my boxes. But ten that could have been pot luck.
> 
> I also bought my HDs over in my luggage but don't think I need have bothered. I wouldn't worry too much about illegal download files over here, no-one gives a stuff


Just came over and packed several hard drives, as well as brought my PC. All of my things were physically searched but no one attempted to access the drives. 

In general, if you're under the radar or otherwise just not interesting, you pass right through. If you're bringing twenty hard drives or a server, that's a whole different beast though. 

Make sure that you don't have any pirated software DISKS or otherwise obviously faked material. That'll be bad on a pretty severe level. Also make sure that you label everything on the shipping manifest as PERSONAL ITEMS/USED. It lets you, after inspection to verify these are not new materials, not pay duty on any of the items. 

That will subject you to a customs search, but it's cursory. Also advise you to pack them in things like plastic tubs with lots of duct tape. That's what I did and when anyone was asking if these were new materials, they just took one look at how I packed it and laughed. 

Finally: get insurance and wrap fragile things in layers and layers of padding. Trust me. My things were OBLITERATED on the way over. I lost *component cables* because of the shock my things went through.


----------



## MrJingles (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. 

One other thing I did read is that your possessions must be shipped in within one month of your arrival in the UAE? 



Sevenoaks1 said:


> We have just had 3 companies round to quote on shipping all our goods out. They have listed exactly what we are and are not allowed to ship in. CDs etc which contain swear words etc, no medicines (except prescribed meds) and the list goes on!


If this list is in electronic format I would really appreciate it if you would post it / PM it to me, sounds perfect. Or just let me know what company it was and I'll contact them for it.


----------



## injectedmadness (Jul 2, 2012)

I happened to come across this post while trying to find information regarding the Personal Effects Shipments process to Dubai.

I am moving back to the UAE after having lived in the UK for 7+ years.

In my very honest opinion and hindsight, shipping personal effects to the UAE is a nightmare.

The process is as follows for sea freight (as per email from Shipping Line in Jebel Ali Port):
· 3 Copies of self attested Passport Copies stating the copies are true
· 3 Copies of self attested Visa Copies stating the copies are true
· 2 Copies of self attested Authorization letter
· 2 Copies of self attested Invoice/ Packing List. The invoice/ Packing list should state the customs declaration value and the number of packages in it
· 2 Copies of Request letter for Clearance
· Country Of Origin Details. Can give approximate details
· Local contact details. In case if the customs are asking for personal attendance during the inspection

Having submitted these documentation to your clearing agent, they will process the Delivery Order for you, then a Bill of Entry will be created. During the whole process, there will be various charges. The charges I have been asked to pay are:

D.O Fee : AED 625.00
Service Fee : AED 250.00 (average charged by clearing agent)
Bill of Entry : AED 90.00
DP Charges : AED 60.00
Warehouse Handling : AED 150.00
Custom Duty : 5 % (may not be payable if personal effects and holding new residence visa)
Transportation Fee: Dependant on Clearing agent

Apart from this I was asked to pay storage and labour charges amounting to 1100AED by the shipping line, who insist I cannot hire a third party clearing agent to clear my effects. However, I am aware that this isn't the case, and I am free to choose any clearing agent. Not just the shipping line that has received my effects. I have refused to pay these as I don't need anyone to lift my items, neither do I need storage. It is generally acceptable for Shipping Line to store items for 5-6 days (different sources quote either 5 or 6 days).

The issues is there aren't any document procedures for this, I am constantly on hold, with each person on the other end giving me a different story for the same process. Asking me for different documentations, that I have already provided. The redtape is excruciatingly frustrating. I am still yet to receive any Documentation to be able to clear my items, my clearing agent is well reputable company. Matter of fact, my organisation uses them on a regular basis to clear and forward international shipments of 1000+ tons without a problem. I have been told it is extremely difficult to handle personal effect cases. The agent regrets to have assisted me in the situation, but continues to support me in trying to make my move as smooth as possible.

I will place the blame on the unprofessionalism of the Shipping Line that received my items in Dubai. The clearing agent has put in a lot of effort in helping me. 

I am yet to receive my delivery order, and yet to submit it for customs clearance. I have heard inspection, if asked, is another beast all together. Specially is you are ask to be present when this is done.

I don't mean to scare you off, but please bear in mind this can be a very stressful process. Specially since you are moving countries and would surely not want to be bothered in an already stressful time. My recommendation and that of various clearing agents I have spoken to is use unaccompanied baggage to bring items to Dubai, it is a straightforward process and transparent as well. I had once, about 8 years ago, ordered a guitar from the US and it took me all of 15mins to receive it. People here are of the opinion that a major airlines company that operates a cargo division is the best choice, may be slightly more expensive, but when considering the auxiliary charges in conjunction with what you will pay for shipment - hands down I would have used them.

If I am permitted to name the companies that are being referred to in the post, I will be more than happy to do so.

Sorry for the extremely long rant, I hope it has been as informative as it has been a de-stress mechanism for me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MrJingles said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> One other thing I did read is that your possessions must be shipped in within one month of your arrival in the UAE?
> 
> ...


There is no deadline. My advice is to use a good experienced company and pay for insurance. Most items are not opened and searched and if you pay for a managed door to door service even less chance they will be checked.

Apparently you are not supposed to ship religious items, despite the fact you can buy crucifixes and buddhas etc in the shop here. Don't bring porn, or anything too racy or anything gambling related.


----------



## mackshon (Dec 10, 2012)

*Inspection of books, CDs etc*

Hi everyone

The information in this thread is very helpful but I'd like a bit more info re other people's experience. 

An email from the Dubai office of our international moving company says:

"Please note that all video cassettes, audio cassettes, LP’S, CD’S and books are automatically confiscated by the customs authorities and taken away for censorship. This can take months to complete and very often the said items are required to be re- exported or even destroyed."

Is this the company just trying to scare us?

Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

mackshon said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> The information in this thread is very helpful but I'd like a bit more info re other people's experience.
> 
> ...


no idea if this happens, but i had several large boxes of CD's, DVD's, software, books, all clearly labelled, and not one was opened. Clearly the "automatically confiscated" part of your concern is wrong, but doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

The only hint of any interference in the entire container was the wrapping around an antique corner table had been slashed in two places to peek inside. There was a huge air gap within the packaging round the legs, which presumably may have hidden a weightless child, or anti-gravity pornography.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We brought over a fairly significant collection of CDs, DVDs and VHS tapes. We made an itemised list of all the DVDs but it wasn't looked at. 1 box of the VHS tapes was opened at customs but they showed no further interest in the many other boxes of DVDs etc.

They only opened 4 boxes in total. Possibly because the container was so packed that it was too much bother! To this day I still have no idea how the packers managed to fit it all in.

Best advice is to get a good shipping firm in and get them to do everything. A 20ft container from the UK will cost in the region of 3.5k GBP. For that they will pack everything, faster and better than you can. It will be delivered to your door in Dubai and unpacked if you want. They will take care of customs. It is hassle free, which is what you need when moving country. Make sure you take out insurance just to be safe. We lost 1 plate and 1 glass, which is very impressive in my book. Especially as I break more than that in a week


----------



## mackshon (Dec 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> We brought over a fairly significant collection of CDs, DVDs and VHS tapes. We made an itemised list of all the DVDs but it wasn't looked at. 1 box of the VHS tapes was opened at customs but they showed no further interest in the many other boxes of DVDs etc.
> 
> They only opened 4 boxes in total. Possibly because the container was so packed that it was too much bother! To this day I still have no idea how the packers managed to fit it all in.
> 
> Best advice is to get a good shipping firm in and get them to do everything. A 20ft container from the UK will cost in the region of 3.5k GBP. For that they will pack everything, faster and better than you can. It will be delivered to your door in Dubai and unpacked if you want. They will take care of customs. It is hassle free, which is what you need when moving country. Make sure you take out insurance just to be safe. We lost 1 plate and 1 glass, which is very impressive in my book. Especially as I break more than that in a week


Thanks m1key and Vantage. Our container has been loaded, so fingers crossed. 

Have a merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

All the best.......I had a decent experience with my load which came from Washington DC in September, it was about $4k for a 20 foot container, only one picture frame broke and the leg of a futon was damaged, but the rest of our stuff (incl DVDs) made it here fine. Key is to not ship too many delicate things.


----------



## SweetSue (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Roadwarrior,

Can you give me the name of the company you used to ship your items? We have gotten quotes from 2 companies and they are well above $4k for a 20ft container.

Thank you,


----------



## Tazman292 (Feb 3, 2012)

SweetSue said:


> Hi Roadwarrior,
> 
> Can you give me the name of the company you used to ship your items? We have gotten quotes from 2 companies and they are well above $4k for a 20ft container.
> 
> Thank you,


I am also moving from the US and have gotten a few unreasonable quotes, can anyone give off a few reputable companies with reasonable quotes. Thanks.


----------

